# MattLures Wood Waker



## Jim (Jul 24, 2007)

Wow, just got a report back from a member from another forum about his new Mattlures Wood Waker. So far the reports are thumb down. Paint is chipping, eyes are turning, body is twisting all within an hour of taking it out of the package. Big pill to swallow after spending $35. I am going to stick to his awesome rubber swimbaits.


----------



## redbug (Jul 24, 2007)

man that sucks big time you pay that price and the paint chips?
maybe you can contact the guy and he will repaint it at no charge he must have done something wrong

Wayne


----------



## Jim (Jul 24, 2007)

The kid did contact Matt and is waiting to hear back. Matt for sure will take care of this issue. There is no doubt in my mind. I will keep you updated.


Jim


----------



## Jim (Jul 24, 2007)

Matt contacted the user and offered him a new one or a refund. Matt stands behind his baits. Matt is awesome. You guys should really try his swimbaits if you have not.


----------

